# Cigar Rep Openings



## Dave Wagner (Feb 6, 2008)

The Oliva Cigar Company is announcing the creation of five new Territory Rep. positions.

The cigar industry is a dynamic and challenging industry to be a part of. It offers the distinct opportunity to do for a living what many of us do as a pastime. It offers the opportunity to share your passion of premium handmade cigars and to connect with those that make a living from this craft. 

While any cigar representative can tell you about the many benefits of working on the road for a cigar company, it is also important to understand the more serious side.

The Oliva Cigar Company is a family owned company with an undying determination to position our cigars among the world's finest. Our sales force is the country's best. They have become the best through constant dedication and hard work. Among the not so attractive parts of the job are:

Long Hours 
Work weekends and Holidays
Heavy Travel 
Constant Accountability 
Pressure to Produce 
Thorough Reporting 
and much more.
As we open our company to potential applicants we do so with full disclosure. While being a Cigar Rep. is a dream job to many, it is important that those who are looking for a relaxed environment not apply. We hope that we have both energized the willing and warded off the incapable.

Preferred candidates reside near one of the following cities: Minneapolis, Kansas City, Dallas, Chicago, and Nashville.

For additional information, send me a PM or visit and leave comments at olivacigar.com

_Dave Wagner_
_www.olivacigar.com_


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I must say, this is an opportunity of a lifetime, however everything Dave said is 100% correct on the downsides. Be prepared to live out of a suitcase and have a Holiday Inn Priority Club card.

This is a great job that has a great upside, however the family requires 110% effort at all times. I'm glad Dave offered this to the great people on Club Stogie!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

If I were a single man I would be all over this! :ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds delightful :tu

Maybe the mods will let you do a cross thread post in the Business Networking section.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=54

Best Wishes


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll be all over this as soon as I get back. yr 1/2 left on my contract, i'm game after that.. start talking job security if I preform well, retirement/health benifits and you have my attention.

Oh and promise not to send me to iraq!


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

A great opportunity.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Unfortunatly Iraq disqualifies.. hopefully in a year or so!


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dave Wagner said:


> The Oliva Cigar Company is announcing the creation of five new Territory Rep. positions.
> 
> The cigar industry is a dynamic and challenging industry to be a part of. It offers the distinct opportunity to do for a living what many of us do as a pastime. It offers the opportunity to share your passion of premium handmade cigars and to connect with those that make a living from this craft.
> 
> ...


If Houston were on that list I would be all over it:hn


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Still a dream job anyway you slice it. If I didnt live in Atlanta and already enjoying my retirement I'd put in a resume without question. I have 25 years experience in business and would sell cigars to the anti smoking lobby and have them loving it. Damn this retirement!!!


----------



## mjbuchanan80 (Jan 23, 2008)

I love Oliva like no other...by far my favorite brand. If I didn't have a baby on the way I would jump on this opportunity in a heartbeat. Good luck to the lucky people that do get hired.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Andyman said:


> If I were a single man I would be all over this! :ss


I agree although i don't match the geographical requirements.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

If this had come up before I went into the AF I would have considered it. Oh well.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

scottw said:


> I agree although i don't match the geographical requirements.


Ditto


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

Need some help in So Cal? (lol) Oliva, in my opinion, would be one of the easiest companies to sell, based on price and quality its a no brainer for shops to carry their line.:tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

dannysguitar said:


> Need some help in So Cal? (lol) Oliva, in my opinion, would be one of the easiest companies to sell, based on price and quality its a no brainer for shops to carry their line.:tu


Come on Danny, smoking isn't allowed here in California.... :ss


----------



## dannysguitar (Jun 3, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Come on Danny, smoking isn't allowed here in California.... :ss


HAHA! Yeah I know, what was I thinking!


----------



## Dave Wagner (Feb 6, 2008)

*Update*

The response has been tremendous. We completed interviews in MN/WI, KS/MO, and Chicago. Dallas is booked and Nashville will be the next one up. 
Thanks again to Club Stogie for their support.
Dave


----------



## Nashville Neal (Jan 5, 2013)

I currently live in the Nashville area (Franklin), and looking for a cigar rep position. My background is executive level sales, restaurant ownership, and multi-unit restaurant operations management. How do I find out about the opening in Nashville?


----------



## Nashville Neal (Jan 5, 2013)

Dave: I would like to discuss the opening in Nashville. Please let me know what I need to do. Thanks!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

you realize you bumped a 4 year old thread, right?


----------



## Nashville Neal (Jan 5, 2013)

just noticed that...thanks for letting me know...dang!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Hahaha, I got all excited too, till I saw the club stogie link


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Hahaha, I got all excited too, till I saw the club stogie link


Me, too!


----------

